# Dakine Slayer or Hellion knee pads



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

Trying to decide if I should get the Dakine Slayer or Hellion knee pads. They seem basically the same to me except for additional side padding on the Hellion's. For $10 more I'm leaning this way but all my riding is Eastern trails,lots of peddaling on root and some rock and little if any DH.I just don't want to go overkill and have pads that may be too hot or bulky.
Any thoughts? BTW,I do know I want more protection than G-force but maybe not as much as TLD Raid pads.
Another consideration may be 661's Rage.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

rock+roots. I'd want all the protection as possible.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

jiggerjake said:


> Trying to decide if I should get the Dakine Slayer or Hellion knee pads. They seem basically the same to me except for additional side padding on the Hellion's. For $10 more I'm leaning this way but all my riding is Eastern trails,lots of peddaling on root and some rock and little if any DH.I just don't want to go overkill and have pads that may be too hot or bulky.
> Any thoughts? BTW,I do know I want more protection than G-force but maybe not as much as TLD Raid pads.
> Another consideration may be 661's Rage.


*I've worn knee armor for years and the Dakine Slayers are the most stable and comfortable ones I've ever worn. They are not bulky at all and I will buy the Hellions next as I can't imagine the lateral armor will change their feel much at all. I rode in them all summer here in Georgia and they were not a problem in the heat. The only time I don't use them is for bike park riding or super gnarly stuff like some places in Pisgah where the Raceface Ambush knees are my choice. *
:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

HELLBELLY said:


> *I've worn knee armor for years and the Dakine Slayers are the most stable and comfortable ones I've ever worn. They are not bulky at all and I will buy the Hellions next as I can't imagine the lateral armor will change their feel much at all. I rode in them all summer here in Georgia and they were not a problem in the heat. The only time I don't use them is for bike park riding or super gnarly stuff like some places in Pisgah where the Raceface Ambush knees are my choice. *
> :thumbsup: :devil:


Thank you for the reply. For $10 more bucks I guess you can't go wrong.


----------

